# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Manejo de gallinas ponedoras por Internet

## AvicApp.com

Hola productores.  
Los indicadores más importantes en elmanejo de gallinas ponedoras en casi todas las líneas genéticasson:  
Desarrollo
Peso corporal en gramos.  
Alimentación
Consumo de alimento ave/día.
Consumo de agua ave/día.
Conversión alimentaria  
Medio ambiente
Temperatura máxima y mínima delgalpon/día
Humedad relativa.  
Producción
Unidades de huevos lote/día
(limpios, sucios, rotos)  
Del lote
Mortalidad      
Estos indicadores se puede llevar porInternet y tener un histórico para su análisis, uno de estosprogramas es http://avicapp.com  
Saludos,
Luis Benavides Andrade
AvicApp.com Temas similares: Seminario Gratuito : Expande tu negocio por internet Pollitas Ponedoras BB Exportadores podrán realizar trámites de devolución del IGV por Internet Busco gallinas ponedoras Agronegocios internet empresa

----------



----------

